# Profa says Hi!



## Profa (May 5, 2008)

Hello everybody, from interesting country of Serbia!
Don't remember how I got here in the first place, but anyways here I am...  

Name's Zoran, age is 38, 30 of it spent with plastics, enamels and other joys of life  ... 'Profa' comes from common serbian nick for school professor (my ex-job)
Lately I became active on some serbian forumes, and now decided to join also to some english-typing (can't say 'speaking', off course)...
Dont' want to bother you all with my biography here, I'd rather go to pics-posting right away...

All the best  
Zoran a.k.a. Profa


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome Profa! As Adler puts it, don't be a one post wonder....dig in and have fun mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site, Zoran. Enjoy the place.... I do !

Charles


----------



## A4K (May 5, 2008)

Great to have ya along, Zoran! 

Evan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2008)

Welcome Zoran.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 5, 2008)

Profa said:


> Hello everybody, from interesting country of Serbia!
> Don't remember how I got here in the first place, but anyways here I am...
> 
> Name's Zoran, age is 38, 30 of it spent with plastics, enamels and other joys of life  ... 'Profa' comes from common serbian nick for school professor (my ex-job)
> ...


Profa, Welcome! I'm an ex teacher (about 30 years)! Please enjoy your time here!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2008)

Welcome, Zoran!


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 6, 2008)

Lucky 13, Thanks for the link. Reminds me of old times! When the Black Watch toured the US in the mid 1960's, they asked our bandfrom the 7th Cavalry(Gary Owen Pipes and Drums) to tour with them. It was quite an honor! Of course, being only a small regimental band, we couldn't afford it. By the time they got to Tucson Arizona, I was out of the Service, and took my wife to see them! BTW- my last name before being adopted by my Step- Father- was Stewart.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2008)

Gidday mate welcome from the land of OZ...


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 7, 2008)

Welcome Profa, Hope you stick around and tell us some aboutr how things are in Serbia these days. I'd like to know.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (May 27, 2008)

Welcome and Dobrodosao nam!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## David Cohen (May 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2008)

Welcome Profa hope you enjoy your time on the site 
If you spent 30 years in plastic you must be really waterproof


----------

